# Where to buy plants?



## Orca (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm going to be leaving Vancouver early on a Saturday morning in two weeks. I'd like to pick up some plants on the way home to save myself some money on shipping. Is there anywhere that has a good selection and good prices that is open early and easy to find for an out-of-towner?
I know Aquariums West opens up at 10, anywhere open at 9 or 9:30?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

April's opens at 9 am


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Aquaflora out of Abbotsford is a nursery that grows most of what all of the LFS around here sell. You can usually make arrangements with the owner and meet him to buy plants. Check it out at www.aquafloranurseries.com Very nice stuff!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

cpool said:


> Aquaflora out of Abbotsford is a nursery that grows most of what all of the LFS around here sell. You can usually make arrangements with the owner and meet him to buy plants. Check it out at www.aquafloranurseries.com Very nice stuff!


DEFINITELY good plants there. No chance of snails the way they are cultured. Tim is a great guy on top of having quality product.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Another bump for www.aquafloranurseries.com great stuff helpful people!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

You can buy your plants on Saturday and keep them in water overnight. However, if you're planning to take them across a border, you might want to check that live plants are permitted. Are you flying to England?


----------



## Orca (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks folks, I actually bought some ferts from Aquaflora not too long ago. I see that they have their plants up on the online store, so I might just get some shipped. I don't want to have to get someone to come in early or make a special trip for me - I don't know if we'll actually make it there or not! 

I don't know what I'll be coming home to - tanks are in the care of my SIL, who knows nothing about aquaria...maybe they'll all be toast when I get back!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Best of luck man. Worst case scenario, you can buy some new plants and have planted tank, lol :S


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Roger's is a great place. It is on the Surrey, Delta border.

Steve


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Roger's gets half of his from aquafloranurseries, but it's a convenient stop.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I pick up all my plants from PetHabitat at Richmond center! =) haven't had a problem with it~ just my opinion, but i'm sure you'll have ALOT of different suggestions!


----------

